# Skipping breakfast before morning workout



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I heard on the radio about a recent study that skipping breakfast before a morning workout helps burn fat. The logic behind it is that your body is low on carbs so gets energy from ones fat reserves. The study recommended eating a breakfast high in carbs (like oatmeal) after the workout to replenish your blood sugar level. If you're lifting weights, I'd recommend a post workout snack with a 3-1 or 4-1 carb to protein ratio.

I tried this this morning and didn't notice a difference performance wise. I woke up, went on a 50 mile bike ride and just had a clif bar, a clif shot and some gatorade along the way.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

wow. i feel pretty sure that i would have completely bonked if i had done that. it does make sense to me that you would burn more fat, but i would think that i would need to go pretty easy to keep from running out of energy.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

This sounds similar to "intermittent fasting".


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Bill in Houston said:


> wow. i feel pretty sure that i would have completely bonked if i had done that. it does make sense to me that you would burn more fat, but i would think that i would need to go pretty easy to keep from running out of energy.


I would have have felt the same way until I tried it. I was planning to stop at a gas station for additional food and especially gatorade but felt surprisingly good. One thing I've noticed is that the better shape I get in, the less food and water I consume while riding. If I'm doing something really intense and hitting my VO2 I'll consume a ton of water. But if I'm doing a lower intensity workout (like a steady road ride) I don't need as much.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

interesting observation. makes sense.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

bank5 said:


> I heard on the radio about a recent study that skipping breakfast before a morning workout helps burn fat. The logic behind it is that your body is low on carbs so gets energy from ones fat reserves.


It's been around for a long time and lots of discussion since an article was published 10 years ago in Bicycling Magazine.  Link to it all here.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

i hate eating before pedaling. hard to breath, etc.

don't know about weight loss.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Here's an interesting blog that relates:
Burning Fat for Fuel

Stu Mittleman Training and Diet


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

I do that before my weekend runs.


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

You'll probably lose weight, for me though I'd make a fruit smoothie or something. Something to just get you going.


----------



## ianjt (Jul 6, 2007)

bank5 said:


> I heard on the radio about a recent study that skipping breakfast before a morning workout helps burn fat. The logic behind it is that your body is low on carbs so gets energy from ones fat reserves. The study recommended eating a breakfast high in carbs (like oatmeal) after the workout to replenish your blood sugar level. If you're lifting weights, I'd recommend a post workout snack with a 3-1 or 4-1 carb to protein ratio.
> 
> I tried this this morning and didn't notice a difference performance wise. I woke up, went on a 50 mile bike ride and just had a clif bar, a clif shot and some gatorade along the way.


I run just about every morning. I almost always skip breakfast before heading out--granted, my runs are less comparable to a 50-mile ride. I always make sure to eat when I get back. Some oatmeal or granola, peanut butter on toast, and fruits (and a pot of coffee). I feel great the rest of the day.

I would say it works. I weigh 175 and am 6'5''. Maybe even too thin.


----------



## Schroedinger (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know if it actually helps burn fat, but as a long time marathoner I almost always did medium-distance training runs (<12 miles) without having breakfast before. I think as long as I ate well the day before, I never noticed a difference or a performance deficit.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I just skip solid foods but can't go out the door without a cup of coffee to get jump started. Solid food, even just a toast, makes me more sluggish than usual.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

bank5 said:


> I heard on the radio about a recent study that skipping breakfast before a morning workout helps burn fat. The logic behind it is that your body is low on carbs so gets energy from ones fat reserves. The study recommended eating a breakfast high in carbs (like oatmeal) after the workout to replenish your blood sugar level. If you're lifting weights, I'd recommend a post workout snack with a 3-1 or 4-1 carb to protein ratio.
> 
> I tried this this morning and didn't notice a difference performance wise. I woke up, went on a 50 mile bike ride and just had a clif bar, a clif shot and some gatorade along the way.


I'll try to keep it short and should mention it is a double edged sword for some but it works like this....
To loose fat and maintain muscle you should avoid "fasting mode". About 3-4 hours after eating your food fuel runs out and you enter fasting mode. At that point, you start to run off stores of fat and depending on your diet, condition, and genes, eventually muscle. Since when you wake you haven't eaten for over 3-4 hours you're in fasting mode like it or not. So if you don't plan on exercising you should eat asap to get your metab moving and get out of fasting. If you exercise while in fasting mode you immediately start burning stores, but regardless of exercise type, you should eat right after at about a 4:1 ratio, unless your goal is to be scrawny with a pot belly.
OK now, all other times you should avoid fasting mode because like it or not, once in fasting mode your body WILL store from your next meal as a precaution for the next fasting event. So to avoid fasting and therefore storage, eat smaller meals more often. 
The 2 best times to do cardio to loose fat is when you wake, or after a weight a training session because like it or not you're into or very close to fasting so your efforts will start cutting fat right away, unlike when you have food energy available it takes 20-30 minutes for most before you even start cutting into stores. You're still burning calories, just not stored calories.
Some people find this technique/trick a total waste, while others have great results. Either way, you must do it for a few weeks for your body to realize it has a constant flow of food so it doesn't need to store for times of need. 
Hope this helps some.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

^ theMeat, can you explain fasting mode a bit and any scientific evidence behind it? 
By food fuel, do you mean glycogen? How you do know it runs out in 3-4 hours?

It can probably be debated but Wikipedia says it 8-12 hours:



> After a meal has been digested and glucose levels begin to fall, insulin secretion is reduced, and glycogen synthesis stops. When it is needed for energy, glycogen is broken down and converted again to glucose. Glycogen phosphorylase is the primary enzyme of glycogen breakdown. For the next 8-12 hours, glucose derived from liver glycogen will be the primary source of blood glucose to be used by the rest of the body for fuel.


When glycogen is depleted, the body will first burn fat stores before muscle. I could be wrong, but I find it hard to believe that if you don't eat every 3-4 hours, you're body will burn muscle.

As a disclaimer, I'm a big snacker myself. I wouldn't recommend skipping meals, but don't think a meal is necessary just before a typical aerobic exercise.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i'd say glycogen might last 8-12 hours if you are sedentary, much less (like 3-4 hrs)if you are active.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing very scientific comes to mind, but will say I think you're only looking at part of the picture. All foods/liquids are used for different things and get used up at different rates. Sure some things are generalizable but genes, condition, activity level as Bill said, diet and timing of it can be very personal in terms of achieving goals. Will also say that methods such as this are usually used for the last few stubborn pounds and/or as an added jolt to a weight loss plan that has plateaued. Also, If you're new to dieting and/or fitness you can be much more generalizable because just about any improvements you make will/should have more impact. 
I'm not going to argue with Wikipedia but the way I look at it is this... diet for size control, and exercise for strength/stamina gains. But diet can always control size, althou exercise can help that, fitness gains NEED a good diet much more unless you like to work twice as hard to achieve the same goals.
To be honest, what your blood sugar level is or should be, what your liver does to make more energy, glycogen, insulin, glucose, etc, just confuses me. And phosphorylase ?, wtf is that. While I'm sure I could wrap my mind around it if I tried hard enough, I'm happy just to know what works for me and what others have had success with from years of gym going, cycling and just being interested.
If I've learned anything about diet and fitness it's that there's more than one way to skin a cat, what works well for some won't work for everyone, and everything works, sometimes wonderfully, for a while. It's not like if you do this one trick you're going to have a chiseled physique or win cycling races, it's just another tool you can keep in your shed that can help get the job done.

.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

^ I was trying to look at in a scientific and accurate way. I'm not sure about your assumption with "eating every 3-4 hours -- fasting mode -- will cause muscle loss" and was wondering why you feel that way. My problem with the nutrition industry is there's a lot of misconceptions based on people and companies pushing their agendas.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

Starvation mode is crap. Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health

Mark's Daily Apple is another good one.

Personally, I'm fine if I don't eat. You don't want to push your stomach into your diaphragm and interfere with your breathing anyway.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I've found that I operate better on no breakfast. The other day I didn't eat breakfast and put down 22 miles feeling totally fine. Today I got up and made a bagel with peanut butter and bananas, waited about 45 minutes, and then headed out to ride. After the first few miles I felt like I was going to puke all over the place. I didn't, but it made riding uncomfortable and I called it quits after 11 miles. Maybe the food was too heavy for breakfast and I'd be better off just going with the banana.


----------



## rec32 (Dec 20, 2010)

eat your wheaties.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to eat breakfast before a morning ride. I started taking morning rides only eating a 2" x 2" hunk of homemade energy bar and 16 oz 0f orange FRS. I've noticed I ride better on only that. I save the coffee for the ride home from the trail.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

When I'm working at my job, I eat a good breakfast and every 2-3 hours through out the day,( when I'm on maintenance). Before an early morning workout (5am) a banana is enough for me. When going for a long hard trail ride, I eat a bowl of whole grain cereal and a protein shake for sustenance to ride for 5 hours or so.During the ride I probably have a cliff bar and some hammer gel as well.I also believe that fasting does not work. I find small meals often and counting calories is what you want for weight loss, but for riding stamina, I need to eat a light good meal before a ride or a long workout.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

RaptorTC said:


> I've found that I operate better on no breakfast. The other day I didn't eat breakfast and put down 22 miles feeling totally fine. Today I got up and made a bagel with peanut butter and bananas, waited about 45 minutes, and then headed out to ride. After the first few miles I felt like I was going to puke all over the place. I didn't, but it made riding uncomfortable and I called it quits after 11 miles. Maybe the food was too heavy for breakfast and I'd be better off just going with the banana.


Could have been the peanut butter. It digests so slowly I always try to avoid it before any exercise.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

bank5 said:


> ^ I was trying to look at in a scientific and accurate way. I'm not sure about your assumption with "eating every 3-4 hours -- fasting mode -- will cause muscle loss" and was wondering why you feel that way. My problem with the nutrition industry is there's a lot of misconceptions based on people and companies pushing their agendas.


That's not quite what I said, and I have no agenda so whatever you wanna take from my posts is cool with me. Just putting out some tried and true info, even if it's more in a nutshell, and not a petri dish, it's still sound advice, and it still works for many.
Proteins are what your muscles need to build and recover, and most types of protein are used up in a few hours so?.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't bike in the morning unless on the weekend, however I do lift weights in the morning every day during the week. I actually used to lift without eating anything before hand, never had too much of a problem with energy, but I kept reading you're not supposed to work out on an empty stomach. I now always eat something before I go, although not much. Lately it's a protein/granola bar thing. If I keep it light and wait the optimum amount of time before going to lift I find that I now have more energy than before. 

Bottom line, exercise first thing in the morning on an empty stomach will burn away fat, but it will also burn away muscle as well.


----------



## markrhino (Apr 10, 2012)

I run to work in the mornings (8km) and my performance is way worse than at any other time of the day. I figure its because i haven't had anything to eat.


----------



## The Collective (Jul 17, 2012)

So what's the best food to eat before a ride?


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I find my morning commute is worse when I have a full breakfast beforehand. I think it just doesn't have enough time to settle. I will normally take my breakfast with me (WeetBix) and have it at work. I will have a small coffee and maybe a slice of toast just so I don't feel totally empty though.


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

The body will generally store enough glycogen to fuel the body for 1.5 hours of intense excercise (or 3-4 hours of moderate excercise).


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

The Collective said:


> So what's the best food to eat before a ride?


Homemade energy bar and FRS.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

The Collective said:


> So what's the best food to eat before a ride?


Before a ride, anything with sugar usually works.

After a morning ride, it's hard to beat a big breakfast burrito.


----------



## Devilducky (Jul 14, 2012)

You must chose between fat loss and performance when choosing whether to eat before or after your ride. 
Also, take in to account the optimal heart rate/ exercise level for fat loss is different for fitness improvement.


----------



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

The Collective said:


> So what's the best food to eat before a ride?


A cup of rice pudding and a banana works very well for me.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a really hard time making it up the last few hills on my 9-10 mile commute in the morning if I dont have food in my belly. Normally I throw together a fruit smoothie with yogurt, fruit, berries, nut butter (almond or sunflower seed), coconut oil, agave, and hemp protein. 

I figure the simple sugars in the agave and fruits help with the ride into the office and the coconut oil, protein powder, and yogurt help with recovery when I get there. 

My weight loss has plateaued over the last few weeks so I've been debating the portion size, maybe drinking half the smoothie at home and the rest at work. Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> I have a really hard time making it up the last few hills on my 9-10 mile commute in the morning if I dont have food in my belly. Normally I throw together a fruit smoothie with yogurt, fruit, berries, nut butter (almond or sunflower seed), coconut oil, agave, and hemp protein.
> 
> I figure the simple sugars in the agave and fruits help with the ride into the office and the coconut oil, protein powder, and yogurt help with recovery when I get there.
> 
> My weight loss has plateaued over the last few weeks so I've been debating the portion size, maybe drinking half the smoothie at home and the rest at work. Anybody have experience with this?


Yes. That should help.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

GTscoob said:


> I have a really hard time making it up the last few hills on my 9-10 mile commute in the morning if I dont have food in my belly. Normally I throw together a fruit smoothie with yogurt, fruit, berries, nut butter (almond or sunflower seed), coconut oil, agave, and hemp protein.
> 
> I figure the simple sugars in the agave and fruits help with the ride into the office and the coconut oil, protein powder, and yogurt help with recovery when I get there.
> 
> My weight loss has plateaued over the last few weeks so I've been debating the portion size, maybe drinking half the smoothie at home and the rest at work. Anybody have experience with this?


To break the plateau you have to either cut calories or add more stress.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

AZ.MTNS said:


> To break the plateau you have to either cut calories or add more stress.


Changing the type of stress can help too, shock your system.

Back to OP, gotta eat something, especially if you've slept a reasonable amount, you need some fuel.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup, shock the system. I'll fast for a day for a reset, to get your body wondering what's coming next, than do something different than what i've been doing, like cycle carbs, mini meals, step up exercise, or cut calories..Everything looses it's effectiveness with time.


----------



## The Collective (Jul 17, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> Homemade energy bar and FRS.


Excuse my ignorance, but what's FRS?


----------



## bonk'd (Jul 20, 2012)

hmm I like the "shock the system" method. I've never really thought about it. Once I get in a schedule/rhythm I definitely notice it looses it's "potency".


----------



## HMFIC (Oct 22, 2005)

The Collective said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what's FRS?


FRS Healthy Performance


----------



## The Collective (Jul 17, 2012)

Re: FRS Healthy Performance.

Looks like this is only in the US, not down here in Australia. There are other similar products, sports drinks, supplements, shakes, chews, bars, powders, mixes....but are these really as good as something solid in the stomach?...obviously they're great for endurance, when you can't stop and eat, but for going out on the weekend for a few hours, wouldn't real food be better for you?
...I'm no expert (obviously), I'm just wondering.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, there have been many studies done and a well know tool of the trade for professional fitness and bb's to do cardio prior to breakfast. This encourages your body to utilize stored fat since there is no food energy readily available. The key to burning fat is proper target heart rate during this time. Keep in mind this is referring to "cardio only" and not a "workout" or difficult ride... 

If your doing activity that requires you putting some muscle into it, you'd best be eaten something first!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Ace5high said:


> Yes, there have been many studies done and a well know tool of the trade for professional fitness and bb's to do cardio prior to breakfast. This encourages your body to utilize stored fat since there is no food energy readily available. The key to burning fat is proper target heart rate during this time. Keep in mind this is referring to "cardio only" and not a "workout" or difficult ride...
> 
> If your doing activity that requires you putting some muscle into it, you'd best be eaten something first!


Yup, totally, thank you, but must add that while your target HR would be ideal, even a fast walk with your dog will do some cutting at these times.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

nohj said:


> Breakfast should be the heaviest meal of the day. skip anything but not breakfast


Okay, and why is this?


----------



## RIDESLOW (Dec 21, 2007)

this is an old saying ; - Eat like a King for breakfast, like a Queen for lunch , and a Pauper 
for dinner . Trying to follow this has been working for me, i know when i eat a big dinner it has a negative effect the next day - sluggish .


----------



## tommylee84 (Jul 2, 2012)

We used to this every morning in basic.

Wake up.
PT.
Change.
Chow hall.

When I'm in need of dropping a few pounds I do this and it works, if it's good enough for the Army it's good enough for me.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Ketosis as a Weight Loss Tool


----------



## Dee5 (Aug 26, 2012)

Look up 'intermittent fasting'. That will help you answer and it might actually interest you.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've found going on a ride on an empty stomach I dont last very long. But if I ate a big dinner the night before or eat a decent size breakfast I spend the first 45 mins sluggish and feeling sick. Imo (and I'm riding to loose weight but I've always enjoyed riding too) a very light breakfast of say a piece of toast with just a tad of butter and small banana or other piece of fruit mixed with my daily vitamin I can ride 2 hours (a lot for being outta shape and weighed well over 300lbs when i started riding 2 months ago) and i still have good energy when I get back to go about my day. Which is more than I can say for my legs lol. I go by using just a tad of food to fire up metabolism then ride at a good workout pace so I start burning reserves early in the ride. 45lbs in 2.5 months.

As said a few times though, everyone is different and each method will yield different results. I tried a few ways before this and this worked best for me. Try different methods and see what works best for u including mixing and matching parts from multiple methods.


----------

